# Zoloft cured my once



## youngbrandes (Mar 26, 2008)

Well after a long time, DR symptoms returned. I have had many short episodes, which were cured without doing anything. But once when I was suffering for a year, I remember I recover using Zolot, relaxation techniques, and distraction. Could this work for me again? I've been taking 100mg 11 days, I dont feel better, but at least with hope.

Sory for my english


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

ssris are dangerous try curing the nastrual way


----------

